# Tourney



## Stickemdeep (Jun 25, 2014)

Just re posting info but there's a shoot This Saturday on the river


----------



## BigDawg123 (Jun 25, 2014)

What is the location of this shoot?


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jun 25, 2014)

Sportsman corner off I20 to exit 183 it's about 10 min off the exit


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Jun 26, 2014)

Is this shoot off the hooch?


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jun 26, 2014)

Savannah river chain ie the hill and such


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jun 26, 2014)

If anyone needs a shooter let me know I got bailed on


----------



## drewclayon (Jun 28, 2014)

what is sportsmans corner?


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Michael (Jun 29, 2014)

Yawl stay dry?


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep there was a light sprinkle up till about 10 and that was it but man they opened the gates on the hill and water was rippin on the river


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 2, 2014)

That's how it always is...


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 2, 2014)

Any fish killed?


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jul 5, 2014)

A few were killed lol


----------

